# Gun Advice



## GAhunter6288 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm looking a buying a new gun this year to use for all around bird hunting.It will mainly be used for dove and duck so it has to be able to shoot really light and really heavy loads.I really only have 2 requirements for the gun. 1- it's has to be 12 ga. 2- it has to be a semi-auto. My price limit is about $800 but I could flex to maybe $900
I have really narrowed it down to 2 that I've been looking at and I just need the opinions of some fellow hunters. I am really looking at the stoeger M3500 or the Beretta A300 outlander. I really like both guns but they each have their drawbacks. I have heard a lot of bad things about stoeger autos like the M2000, which I believe was the earlier version. This scares me as I don't want to drop the cash on something that's gunna break. I am also kind of worried about only being limited to 3in shells with the beretta when the stoeger shoots 3 1/2 in shells. BUT, I also don't know if 3 1/2in is really needed. I just need input on this as I am looking for a quality 12 semi- auto. Thanks!


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Feb 8, 2015)

Don't over look the Franchi go pick one up


----------



## maconbacon (Feb 8, 2015)

Don't know anything about the stoeger or the A3000, but I have an AL391 I use for anything from dove to ducks to turkey and its great. It only shoots up to 3" and I haven't missed it. In fact, I only just realized it only shoots 3" ha!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Feb 8, 2015)

I would only worry about the 3.5" capability if you are planning on shooting turkeys or goose hunting regularly. The 3" guns will kill everything you want to shoot over decoys.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2015)

Millcreekfarms said:


> Don't over look the Franchi go pick one up



Listen to this man. The affinity is in your price range and is a GREAT gun for the money. It is a much better gun than the 3500 imo and yes I have shot both. Do some research and look at the reviews on the affinity.


----------



## trophyslayer (Feb 9, 2015)

Weatherby sa08... get the waterfowl edition for 650 tax and all.  It's got a piston that takes about 5 seconds to change out depending on what load you want to shoot (light or heavy). It is a very narrow,  light weight gun which is what I prefer.  The 3500 is very heavy and bulky.


----------



## jritchey65 (Feb 9, 2015)

I used a Remington 870 for a while but I decided to step it up to a semi-auto 2 years ago.  I got the Remington versa-max and I love it.  I haven't had any problems with it shooting wise and I've shot very light target loads at doves and then I've also shot 3.5" steel BB loads for geese in the same day back September. I think when I bought mine it was $800 or $850, but its the all black one.  The camo cost a little more.


----------



## GAhunter6288 (Feb 9, 2015)

Millcreekfarms said:


> Don't over look the Franchi go pick one up


Can you offer anymore insight on the Franchi Affinity. Also does anyone have any comments on the A300 compared to the Franchi. I am really just looking for the best gun for my money as long as its semi-auto and a 12 ga.


----------



## strutlife (Feb 9, 2015)

I have owned a Franchi I12 before I did my research. Owned a Stoeger 3500. Own a Beretta A300 and Browning Maxus. Out of the 3 "lower end" shotguns, I would highly recommend you checking out the Franchi. Had I knew what I do now, I would still have my Franchi I12. Do yourself a favor. Go somewhere that sells most of these, Bass Pro, and shoulder each of these. Get the one that fits you the best. You will know when you shoulder it. It will fall right into the shoulder pocket.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 9, 2015)

strutlife said:


> I have owned a Franchi I12 before I did my research. Owned a Stoeger 3500. Own a Beretta A300 and Browning Maxus. Out of the 3 "lower end" shotguns, I would highly recommend you checking out the Franchi. Had I knew what I do now, I would still have my Franchi I12. Do yourself a favor. Go somewhere that sells most of these, Bass Pro, and shoulder each of these. Get the one that fits you the best. You will know when you shoulder it. It will fall right into the shoulder pocket.



This is solid advice. Handle them all and see which one fits you best. The best shotgun in the world isn't worth a flip if it doesn't feel good and you can't shoot it accurately.

I wouldn't consider the Franchi a lower end gun but a lot of folks do. I have a pile of shotguns (Benneli, Browning, Remington, Winchester and Franchi) and a Franchi I12 is my go to gun for hunting hands down. I don't care how much it cost or who says its a good gun I only care that its dependable, it feels good and I can hit what I'm shooting at with it. 

Before the Franchi a Remington 870 was my go to gun and I had several of the above mentioned semi autos at the time and it served me well for a long time. Its now a young up and coming hunters shotgun.

Lastly,  I would recommend going with a composite gun. Wood looks great but gets beat up pretty bad if you really use it.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 14, 2015)

Millcreekfarms said:


> Don't over look the Franchi go pick one up



HERE HERE


----------



## bcspinks89 (Feb 22, 2015)

i have both the stoeger m3500 and the a300. my stoeger was sent back to the factory because of a shell ejection problem so i bought the a300 the same day i sent it back which was last saturday. I've only shot the a300 maybe 125 times since but it has cycled flawlessly.


----------



## tucker80 (Feb 22, 2015)

Can't go wrong with the A300


----------



## HuntDawg (Feb 22, 2015)

I have been happy with my A300. I have never shot at a goose that did not come down. I got my first triple this year on Geese shooting #2's. Had to finish off one of them, but all 3 came down. Was not expecting Geese. Was duck hunting and called 3 in. No time to change shells to BB.

I have heard great things about Franchi as well. My buddy has a stoeger and has had it go "Click" more than 10 times with different brands of shells. Even took it to a gunsmith and it happened again. Weird thing is it has never gone click with dove loads. Only 3 inch number 2's.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Feb 23, 2015)

I went from the Stoeger m2000 to the Browning A5. I still have my stoeger, and doubt I will ever get rid of it. The stoeger though, for the money, is the best gun out there for the price. Don't worry about the 3500 (unless you do plan on doing a lot of goose hunting and "NEED" a 3.5" gun). 
As someone has stated above, the stoeger will go "click" every now and then on the first shell. The reason being is just that the bolt hasn't completely seated. When you chamber that first round, just make sure the bolt seats all the way. 
And if you are on a budget, get the stoeger m3000 for $550 and use the rest on decoys, or gas to go kill those birds


----------



## dom (Feb 23, 2015)

if i was in your price range i would run to the store and buy a Beretta A300 extrema. little over your price range ($999)but that is an excellent 3.5 inch gun.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Feb 23, 2015)

I bought a used Tri Star last year and I now love it. $300 and it shoots 3.5" and 2 3/4" all working fine at this point. My Brother bought a Gold Hunter (a great gun by the way) and he has has it in the shop twice since December.  Try different guns and see what fits and fills right. Good luck


----------



## dom (Feb 24, 2015)

my M2000 is crap... and probably going up for sale very soon


----------



## bluetickdog (Feb 24, 2015)

I got a Remington 1187 and haven't had no problems with any brand of shells


----------



## Shaun229 (Mar 3, 2015)

i have a m3500 and have shot over 500 rounds of dove load this past season with it and never a malfunction.shot one whole case without cleaning the gun,never messed up.have shot light 2 3/4 estate #8 all the way up to winchester supreme 3 1/2 #5 turkey load.no problems.in just a 8 month period of time i have put over 2000 rounds through it and never a problem.idc what gun you pick up,browning,benelli,stoeger,franchi,remington,mossberg,beretta,you are gonna have some gun that is a lemon.i worked for a hunting store and have sold all of these and are all great guns.as stated above,pick up about a dozen different guns,find one that fits you,and buy it.end of story.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2015)

I would go for a used benelli m2. They are super reliable, easy to clean, and 3 1/2" shells are just extra punishment with the advances in ammo technology with 3" mag shells these days. I just got one and it cycled a box of high brass #9 shells, #8 1oz dove loads and light recoil skeet loads on the first outing shooting it. The rumors of inertia guns not cycling lighter loads is just that, a rumor.


----------



## willsmon (Mar 9, 2015)

I have the Stoeger M3000.  I don't know if this applies to every gun of this model but mine will not cycle rounds that are slower than 1350fps, does not matter if it is dove loads or 3".  If it is not at least that speed, it will fire once and then fail to eject, and I have tried many different shot weights and brands of shells.  But having said that, it fits me well and was very cheap bought new.  If I had to buy again though, it would be either a new lower end Beretta or used Benelli.  I don't think 3.5" is needed, but I do not take many long shots and have never gotten into turkey hunting.
Edit: also, do not be fooled into thinking the stoeger uses the same mechanism as the Benelli.  It in inertia driven, owned by benelli, and works fine, but has a spring under the forestock whereas benelli uses a spring behind the bolt


----------



## Woadie (Mar 19, 2015)

I know this has been mentioned somewhere else, but does anyone shoot a Beretta A400 xtreme?   I was thinkinking about getting one for next year.


----------



## awoods (May 30, 2015)

I'm late to this conversation but I went from a stoeger 2000 to a benelli Vinci this past season... night and day! This was my first higher-end shot gun purchase; I justified it to myself by thinking...I can spend $1300 now and not worry about needing another gun, and have a gun to pass down to my kids. It so easy to talk yourself into a gun. Hope you found something that you liked (and met your needs).


----------



## Joe Overby (May 31, 2015)

dom said:


> if i was in your price range i would run to the store and buy a Beretta A300 extrema. little over your price range ($999)but that is an excellent 3.5 inch gun.



This is probably the smartest post on this thread. Spend the money ONCE...


----------



## Chase4556 (May 31, 2015)

I have a winchester SX3 and LOVE it. Not sure what they are going for right now price wise. I have never had an cycling issue with light target loads, dove hunting loads, or waterfowl loads and it soaks up recoil. Its chambered for 3 1/2 shells, but the only time I shoot them is if I'm turkey hunting, or if I'm shooting left over 3 1/2s just to get rid of them. The guys who say you don't really need a 3 1/2in chamber are correct.... you dont. 

That being said, I wanted a Franchi Affinity. I could not find one in stock when I was buying a shotgun, so I got the SX3. Of course the week after, my local basspro had them in stock, and on sale. Go figure. My buddy bought one, and its a sweet shooting gun. They are light, feel great to me, and overall a very nice gun. Little more felt recoil than my SX3, but still very nice. 

I handled a guys A300 on a dove shoot in Statesboro, and it was nice as well. I wasn't really looking at them when I bought the SX3 due to not knowing about them. It felt a little heavier than the Franchi, but still had a great feel to it. Can't comment on the reliability with different shells, as I only shot about 5 dove loads through it. It is a beretta though... so I would put money down that its a very reliable and well built gun. 

Go handle the shotguns, and see how they feel to you. Pick the one that feels the best in your hands. What feels good to me, might be awkward for you.


----------



## chase870 (Jun 1, 2015)

870 get a super mag and have the forcing cone done  and port the barrel it will help with the recoil and larger steel shot will pattern much better. It will function with all 12ga shells and all weather conditions


----------



## Bambi (Jun 3, 2015)

Don't overlook an Escort. Cheap semi but what a gun. Gas powered but that thing is smooth as all get out. Never jammed once.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 5, 2015)

I have owned a Super X since they first came out. I had a Super X1 spent the night stuck in the mud on the approach to Rhetts long before Mud motors and camo shotguns. Took the gun and washed the salt marsh mud out of it and  kept on shooting. Never owned a Super X2 but I have a super X3 that shoots every time I pull the trigger and it lives in the salt marsh. Chase has seen me kill the geese with this gun and he has one just like it.  Now I also Love my Browning A5 but I always have that super X with mw loaded and ready to go.


----------



## robert0035 (Jul 19, 2015)

Franchi Affinity great gun shoots everytime you pull the trigger....


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jul 19, 2015)

I have shot the super x3 since it came out by Winchestor.  It has never failed to cycle any load.   Price wise it is just over the 900 mark, but you cannot go wrong.  I have a Browning Maxxus as my back up and it shoots great also.  

We have an A300 also but it has not been in the field yet to give any advice.  

I would suggest you shoulder which ever gun you plan to purchase.  It you are able to go to a higher end sporting clay range.  Take the time to shoot and make sure they fit your needs. 

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 25, 2015)

SheldonMOAC said:


> I have shot the super x3 since it came out by Winchestor.  It has never failed to cycle any load.   Price wise it is just over the 900 mark, but you cannot go wrong.  I have a Browning Maxxus as my back up and it shoots great also.
> 
> We have an A300 also but it has not been in the field yet to give any advice.
> 
> ...


 I have a Super X 3 and a long time ago all I ever shot other than my 870 was a Super X 1. The Super X1 spent the night stuck in the salt marsh. I wash it out in the Bath tub ,purged it with WD 40 and it never missed a lick for another 10 years. The only reason it got retired was steel shot.


----------

